# Damm NYDOT!!!



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

funny thing today happened. i stopped downtown at the NYDOT head quarters and asked them for information on whats what with being legal with my trucks and all as far as the things i needed to do. i told them that everything i operate is 26,000lbs or less. i have a diesel fuel tank in the bed of my other truck, i plow i haul, blah blah blah. He says ''well your under 33,000 gvwr so your fine.''

What!?!?! i flipped out. i got over 7k in tickets for being over loaded. this year more than half of those tickets were from things not related to being over weight.
then i started asking him about marker light how many feet apart they have to be, were and y you have to have the red and white dot tape, what an approved tarp is for what kind of load your hauling, what the correct rated fire extinguisher has to be for my truck, what a properly mounted plate light is? then he says ummmmm here the phone number for our other office. i dont have the answers to those questions. and walked away.
this is one of the many reasons i hate this state. even when you try to do things right they try to stop you. 
:realmad:
"no no youll be fine just keep doing what is is that your doing and we will just keep ticketing you until we cant think of anything else to write you up for. but next year well change the rules just enough to write you some more tickets." 
:realmad:
sorry for the rant i just hate the way this state operates take and take till theres nothing left and then wonder why people go out of state for work.


----------



## Dailylc (Feb 12, 2006)

That's Government for ya!:realmad:


----------



## TwistedMetal (Oct 11, 2007)

In My area we have one DOT officer, whos famous for writing everyone. just mention his name and almost everybody has a story about how he stopped them..and wrote them.whats been bothering me more is when the local cops, start nit picking on the same DOT related issues.they have been setting up road blocks, then tell the trucks, that are hauling equipment to pull over.Im pretty sure most police depts are getting training in DOT related regulations. Started out as a way to stop terrorism, ends up being a way for a local cop to write an easy summons, now he looks good for his boss..and can keep his weekends off...just my .02$


----------



## New Heights (Jan 1, 2007)

TwistedMetal;449522 said:


> In My area we have one DOT officer, whos famous for writing everyone. just mention his name and almost everybody has a story about how he stopped them..and wrote them.whats been bothering me more is when the local cops, start nit picking on the same DOT related issues.they have been setting up road blocks, then tell the trucks, that are hauling equipment to pull over.Im pretty sure most police depts are getting training in DOT related regulations. Started out as a way to stop terrorism, ends up being a way for a local cop to write an easy summons, now he looks good for his boss..and can keep his weekends off...just my .02$


I love that guy. I was hit up there on the Quickway a wile back. He wrote me some bs tickets on a brand new truck, meanwhile there are a bunch of ******** driving by with wrecked trucks, crap hang off all over the themand and way over loaded. But I get the ticket. You do every thing possible the rite way and still get screwed


----------



## csx5197 (Sep 26, 2006)

haha, the great state of NY strikes again :realmad:


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

your right about regular cops getting traing on dot issues. in cheektowaga and amherst around here there just seeing it as a way to cash in. if you ask any towtruckdriver that has had to even drive through amherest they have all been ticked by the same cop.

:realmad:


----------



## TwistedMetal (Oct 11, 2007)

DOT summons generate money for local towns as well as the state..myself i find that people yapping on their cells phones is more dangerous then some truck driver without DOT numbers clearly shown on his truck or trailer.


----------



## big bird (Nov 12, 2007)

ServiceOnSite;452523 said:


> your right about regular cops getting traing on dot issues. in cheektowaga and amherst around here there just seeing it as a way to cash in. if you ask any towtruckdriver that has had to even drive through amherest they have all been ticked by the same cop.
> 
> :realmad:


i got busted in a sweeper in amherest too wide yea my butt lolpayup


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

Amherst huh. You wouldn't be talking about officer Murphy now would ya


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

To bad nobody took me up on this.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=50220


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

damm grandview i didnt see that i can probaly get quite a few people to join in on that.

on another note i think it is murphy is the cop in amherst who writes all the tickets for dot related crap


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

That really sucks man. Locally I asked some questions and didn't get an answer as no one really knew. I then e-mailed the ministry and a actual inspector called me and spent over 30 min explaining and answering all my questions. I was very impressed and surprised.


----------



## big bird (Nov 12, 2007)

Earthscapes;453380 said:


> Amherst huh. You wouldn't be talking about officer Murphy now would ya


yea he was a ass


----------



## a.m.animal (Dec 19, 2004)

Ya murphy is a real tool. I think he is the head of the traffic division.He usually is the first one on the scene of a accident,and pulling over commercial vehicles for violations.He is definitetly by the book.


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

that guy lives to write stupid tickets, talk to any of his fellow officers and they will tell you he has lead the ticket count for like 3 years. funny thing is he is never available to respond to 911 calls.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

what do you mean 911 calls? amherst is # 3 this year as safest places to live in america. last year there were #1.:salute:


----------

